# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Zion dining

## cec1

. . . at the Chefs Table 2x this week!  On one evening, in an unscripted occasion, I enjoyed sharing the Table with Mr. & Mrs. DadTo6  Anita & Bob Gelles.  It was a great pleasure to meet & talk with them (seen here with our Chef).


Though many island restaurants are closed, Im definitely not suffering from a lack of gourmet dining.  As evidence, here is last nights fine Zion dinner.

After an _amuse bouche_ of Mahi mahi with rice crackers, the first course was one of the most beautiful & flavorful starters that Ive ever had . . .


As you may be able to see, it was a nest-like presentation comprised of Dried Tuna, Fennel, and a Rice Vinegar Sorbet in a bit of light, cold Lime juice.  Chef Jean Baptistes suggestion was to eat it in two or three bites, cutting through the concoction from top to bottom for each bite in order to get all flavors at the same time.  He was correct . . . a taste explosion of sweet & savory flavors that left me saying WOW!

After a short break with some of the evenings White Burgundy wine


. . . my experience moved to the main course of a whole Sea Bass from the Eastern Atlantic coast of France, sautéed in a sauce of grilled tomatoes and basil, with Black currants, asparagus tips, very slightly sweet Bock choy, and spicy Kimchi.


More wine!  Then dessert of milky rice with Caramel, Lime juice, bits of Pumpkin seed nougatine & a thin crisp of rice.


An unforgettable gourmet dining experience . . . awakening of tastebuds!

----------


## amyb

Nice people and amazing food presentations. Another winner of a dinner. Thanks,Dennis.

----------


## cassidain

Dad and Mr Dennis. Both forum
all stars !

----------


## 24loar

What is 'sea bass',as served on SBH? There are seemingly any number of sea critters that answer to that name. The 'toothfish' that is brought from deep waters of the south Pacific may, or may not be what was caught in the North Atlantic. The consistent 'naming of the fishes' (apologies to T S Eliot) is one of the biggest mysteries of the 21st century.

----------


## KevinS

At Orega, the Sea Bass is Chilean Sea Bass, formerly known as Patagonian Toothfish.  Chilean Sea Bass was chosen as a more consumer-friendly name.

----------


## JEK

Dennis said he had a Loup de Mer from France!

----------


## GMP62

What a lovely evening, Dennis! Nice to share a great evening at Zion’s chefs table with the Gelles’! The menu and wine looks amazing and thanks for sharing your fine evening with all of us! Miss Bob’s forum posts…just sayin’.

----------


## Reed

The presentation is inspiring

----------


## cassidain

> Dennis said he had a Loup de Mer from France!



one of France's poissons grillés par excellence. 

*Dicentrarchus labrax*

----------


## Dennis

This man dines!

----------


## Cwater

Thanks for sharing.  Another wonderful post.  We were there at the Chefs table last July.  Everything was different however the presentation, the exotic tastes and ambiance are unsurpassed.

----------


## cassidain

> Dennis said he had a Loup de Mer from France!



update from the site academiedugout.fr

"Ce poisson rond porte deux noms différents : il se nomme *bar* lorsqu’il vit et est pêché dans l’océan Atlantique, et *loup* dans la Méditerranée. Ce nom de « loup » vient de sa voracité."

same fish called "bar" in Atlantic and "loup de mer" in Mediterranean

----------

